# Abandoned Romsleyhill Farm, Worcs



## Norfolkbloke (Jan 22, 2012)

On the edge of Romsley in Worcestershire lies Romsleyhill Farm, been trying to track down the owner to seek permission to access the site with no luck...however driving past the site by chance I managed to make enquiries to a local who informed me that the owner is 'no longer local' and that although he couldn't officially give me permission to have a look around he had no objections either and would not be calling the boys in blue on me!!

The site consists of a large late victorian/edwardian house with assorted out buildings, unfortunately not much in the way of personnal items of the previous owners or farm workers but a there was a nice decaying digger found on the edge of the farmyard!

I didn't enter the property, looking into the broken windows there didn't appear to be much in the way of interest...if there ever was it has now probably been trashed by the local kids etc!

PS, still getting to grips developing RAW images with Photoshop so bear with me!!! ;o)

NB


----------



## maximus (Jan 22, 2012)

That would make a wonderful project,I wonder why they have abandoned it??

Thanks for posting.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Good pics,it always surprises me when property like this gets left to rot.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 22, 2012)

The main building looks in pretty good condition too in itself


----------



## st33ly (Jan 22, 2012)

I know this place . There's a few abandoned farms within a minutes walk of each other.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice photos, nice property, shame it's going to waste! 
Get in there my son, I bet there's still a few gems to be photographed!


----------



## volsung (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. I too know where it is and pass it occasionally. It wasnt that long ago I used to go there and buy eggs and Milk. I am sure it was when it was sold, buyer wanted to sell land on for a housing. When credit property prices fell he couldnt sell. Buyer was a dentist who lives near Kidderminster ( has a few surgerys, one big place in blackheath Rowley)


----------



## steptoe (Jan 22, 2012)

the digger looks like a Ruston Bucyrus 10RB fitted with a back actor


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheers for the replies folks, glad you enjoyed!

St33ly

Yep I remember passing the 'other farm' just around the corner but didn't have time for that and the light was beginning to fade. There's some pics of that on Flickr that look interesting so might venture out that way soon for another explore!

NB


----------



## st33ly (Jan 23, 2012)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Cheers for the replies folks, glad you enjoyed!
> 
> St33ly
> 
> ...



I will take a look 

Have you seen the derelict farm on the hill in Hunnington, opposite the derelict petrol station? Oooh the petrol station might be worth a look as there's a garage with a mobile home in it and the building next door is also derelict. I didn't hang about and have a propper look myself as I saw a person in the garden next door!


----------



## boxfrenzy (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Feb 3, 2012)

st33ly said:


> I will take a look
> 
> Have you seen the derelict farm on the hill in Hunnington, opposite the derelict petrol station? Oooh the petrol station might be worth a look as there's a garage with a mobile home in it and the building next door is also derelict. I didn't hang about and have a propper look myself as I saw a person in the garden next door!



Hi 

No I must have missed that one, might take a look if I ever get out that way again! Quite fancy a return visit to Romsleyhill Farm soon as I'd like to try and get some better pics, was going to rework my original RAW files but accidentally deleted them!

NB


----------



## Sirrah4941 (Apr 18, 2021)

Norfolkbloke said:


> On the edge of Romsley in Worcestershire lies Romsleyhill Farm, been trying to track down the owner to seek permission to access the site with no luck...however driving past the site by chance I managed to make enquiries to a local who informed me that the owner is 'no longer local' and that although he couldn't officially give me permission to have a look around he had no objections either and would not be calling the boys in blue on me!!
> 
> The site consists of a large late victorian/edwardian house with assorted out buildings, unfortunately not much in the way of personnal items of the previous owners or farm workers but a there was a nice decaying digger found on the edge of the farmyard!
> 
> ...


I know I’m later to the party ! But does anyone know where this is/was?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 18, 2021)

I've no idea where it is as there are no photos.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 18, 2021)

Sirrah4941 said:


> I know I’m later to the party ! But does anyone know where this is/was?


Have u tried Romsley Hill?


----------



## Wrench (Apr 18, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Have u tried Romsley Hill?


Oh that's just silly


----------



## Rich (Oct 1, 2021)

It's literally up the road from me. I go once or twice a year for a look around the fields


----------



## night crawler (Oct 1, 2021)

Rich said:


> It's literally up the road from me. I go once or twice a year for a look around the fields


Well get some photos and pots them in a new thread, this one was posted in 2012 and I can't see any photo's


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 1, 2021)

Rich said:


> It's literally up the road from me. I go once or twice a year for a look around the fields



Yeah be interested to see any pics. is the large house at back of site abandoned too then? 
Looks good that


----------



## Fluffy (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone else spotted the possible urban explorer caught on Google Street View at this place?!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 1, 2021)

Well he certainly takes it serious as he has two cameras one looks like a Canon Possibly EOS5D with a big white lens that don't come cheap and if that is his drive nearby t looks like T6 VW California with bike rack, He is a real poser that is for sure


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 4, 2021)

Fluffy said:


> Anyone else spotted the possible urban explorer caught on Google Street View at this place?!



I recon hes just curious, with what looks like a expensive canon 100-300 lens I doubt hes going in!


----------



## Fluffy (Oct 4, 2021)

Twitcher, I reckon, with that kit. Probably eyeing up stuff nesting in the derelict barns.

I was just amused to find him on Google Street View, that was all  It tickled me.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 5, 2021)

Fluffy said:


> Twitcher, I reckon, with that kit. Probably eyeing up stuff nesting in the derelict barns.
> 
> I was just amused to find him on Google Street View, that was all  It tickled me.



Nothing wrong with twitchers ;-)
My 600mm lens comes with me on a lot of rural explores, its such a good excuse for being where u shouldnt, people are a lot more acceptable to "I was just looking for a ring ozel" than they are to "I was just exploring your sheds" lol


----------



## Hayman (Oct 5, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nothing wrong with twitchers ;-)
> My 600mm lens comes with me on a lot of rural explores, its such a good excuse for being where u shouldnt, people are a lot more acceptable to "I was just looking for a ring ozel" than they are to "I was just exploring your sheds" lol


600mm lens? A Canon at £13,000? Or a Sigma at £850? Just asking! I stick at 200mm.


----------



## Brian (Oct 6, 2021)

Hayman said:


> 600mm lens? A Canon at £13,000? Or a Sigma at £850? Just asking! I stick at 200mm.


My bridge camera comes with a 60x zoom (20-1200mm equiv) so is good for birds and sheds!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 6, 2021)

Hayman said:


> 600mm lens? A Canon at £13,000? Or a Sigma at £850? Just asking! I stick at 200mm.


Canon do a RF 600mm lens at around £700, That white lens could be anything from a 70-200 to 100-400, if he has an R5 it may well be a 100-500 but I'll go with the 70-200 that is the most useable to tote around unless your a twitcher. I use a 28-240 on my R6


----------



## Hayman (Oct 7, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Canon do a RF 600mm lens at around £700, That white lens could be anything from a 70-200 to 100-400, if he has an R5 it may well be a 100-500 but I'll go with the 70-200 that is the most useable to tote around unless your a twitcher. I use a 28-240 on my R6


I've got the Canon white 70-200 f 2.8 right through, with image stabiliser - which I use with my 5D. An excellent lens.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 7, 2021)

Hayman said:


> I've got the Canon white 70-200 f 2.8 right through, with image stabiliser - which I use with my 5D. An excellent lens.


 I have a sigma F2.8 70-200 and a tamron 100-400 don't use the sigma much and am thinking of a 150-500 but waiting to see if they come out with an RF mount. Must admit I nearly went for a 5D


----------



## Hayman (Oct 8, 2021)

night crawler said:


> I have a sigma F2.8 70-200 and a tamron 100-400 don't use the sigma much and am thinking of a 150-500 but waiting to see if they come out with an RF mount. Must admit I nearly went for a 5D


Having used Canon EOS film cameras, I bought the 400D soon after it came out, and a Sigma 70-300. When I bought the 5D I went for Canon's own 70-200, and find it better than any other long lens I have. For comparison, I took shots with the Sigma, and another older Sigma at their longest focal lerngths - and a Tamron 500mm mirror lens I bought decades ago. Comparing picture areas, the Canon at 200mm is better than either of the Sigmas or the Tamron. Blowing up a Canon shot at 200mm gives better resolution than any of the others. I put it down to improved optics over the years, and a matter of cost. The older Sigma and the Tamron have Olympus OM mounts, and when I bought the Canon 400D I also bought an adaptor ring for my Olympus OM-fit lenses; no electronic transfer of information but I use a 35mm Olympus shift lens on the 400D or 5D to copy my transparencies in conjunction with my Durst enlarger. I mount the camera on the column, and place the upturned colour head on the baseboard. For Canon to have kept the same mount for 30 years says something. The RF lenses with backwards compatability should be worth looking at.


----------

